# Few pics of my slamm'd LS



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a few shots I took today...need a new paintjob

























Here's a few shots of the interior..and no its not photoshopped, my ext in 4 diff shades of white lol.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looking Tight man


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

That's awesome!









You California guys have it made out there. I couldn't get a car that low out of my driveway! We won't even get into potholes.

{Edit} I see it's Florida. Even better.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice man, reall sweet, what about some inside pics?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

You have too much fiber in your diet.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not so much into body kits but your everything else is nice


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

not to bag, but that car has either got 4 different coats of white, or is photoshopped...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Sweet ride man!








I agree, get it painted, and get some bigger (Chrome) rims


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thnx guys, and I'm in FL and the roads here SUCK.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i am not digging the body kit at all. Looks like sh*t.
i dont like the tri-color thing at all. Rims are to large.
Inside is to bling bling for me but looks nice.

out side is ugh f*cking lasty! poor car.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

bobme said:


> i am not digging the body kit at all. Looks like sh*t.
> i dont like the tri-color thing at all. Rims are to large.
> Inside is to bling bling for me but looks nice.
> 
> out side is ugh f*cking lasty! poor car.


 kinda harsh, but i agree. pix of yer pyomp ride bobme?


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

well bobme definately put it down. i however tried to be humble.

nice interior, but in my opinion it would get dirty in my hands.
btw- why do you have a shift boot on it? its auto...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

inter looks clean and nice


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Auto? Na man it's a 5-speed I have a Mugen shift knob on it and I've done everything you see on it myself including the entire interior from ugly ass tan to white w/ carbon fiber kit and gunmetal inserts, carpet/seat install, door uphostry and drop. Installed and painted the bodykit myself (that's why it's 4 colors right now)









Bobme got issues prob cause his face is ugly so I aint sweatin him..lol Dont hate, congradulate!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Whatever floats your boat....it's your pride and joy....for that I give you a


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Cool ride nice interior work, but dood you should cover up or exclude your license plate when posting on the net.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

bobme said:


> i am not digging the body kit at all. Looks like sh*t.
> i dont like the tri-color thing at all. Rims are to large.
> Inside is to bling bling for me but looks nice.
> 
> out side is ugh f*cking lasty! poor car.


 Why are you always bashing on Imports? Just cause we dont drive that beat 87 truck of yours :rasp: Stop being so hard on the guy, give him credit for what hes done to the car.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

It's alright, I'd hate everything to if I looked like Bobme.

This is a pic before the kit about yr n a half ago...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Uhh....I thought bobme had a civic that was wicked as hell....like pushing over 400 hp......


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i am not digging the body kit at all. Looks like sh*t.
> ...


 he also has a turboed civic.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

looks good... could use an upgraded interior.. allow me.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

hahaha!!! photoshopping skills i see, lol


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

A few different styles I've had...

JDM


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

On Civic Si rims...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i like the way it looks on civic wheels and no body kit. Looks cleaner.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

cool interior, its something different.. i like the VW's better...
heres a pic of my buddys VW, nothing on it but the lights, chrome grill.. its slowly getting worked on








front


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i personally like it and i'm a heavy advocate on RICE and your car is decent, your entitled to your own style and the look of a car is a good representation of the person that altered it.

i mean, if all are cars looked the same it would be pretty boring...

2 thumbs up man... keep up the good work.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

honestly, i used to own a b2200 that was about 2 inches off the ground, it looked sweet but i couldnt even go down roads with speed bumps, go onto driveways, or run over roadkill.

i still got a truck, but no more droppin' for me


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea I understand where everyones comin from...I liked the clean stock look for a couple yrs before I decided to play with it, I change it quite often. I think I've had a total of 8 different set's of rims so far.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

looks good but not my style.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

is that a hemi??


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

blueprint said:


> is that a hemi??


 nope. 5.9L ... the 2005 r/t's are supposed to come with5.7l hemis. mine iz 1999.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i drive a turbo charged 99 honda civic with a t3/t4 ball bearing turbo - 26 x 3 x 9? fmic i think .... and a greddy type r BOV.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> i drive a turbo charged 99 honda civic with a t3/t4 ball bearing turbo - 26 x 3 x 9? fmic i think .... and a greddy type r BOV.


 pics!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

bobme said:


> i drive a turbo charged 99 honda civic with a t3/t4 ball bearing turbo - 26 x 3 x 9? fmic i think .... and a greddy type r BOV.










now that is how a honda should be done....taken it to the dyno yet?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> i drive a turbo charged 99 honda civic with a t3/t4 ball bearing turbo - 26 x 3 x 9? fmic i think .... and a greddy type r BOV.


 wooooosh woooooooooosh


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like it. I am not into rice cars but like blueprint said it definatly looks like it represents the owner.... and that combined with the obvious care that went into crafting it, I give it a


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah, show us pics of that HonDUH.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

It is nice, but too nice in my opinion.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Alright here's a pic of stock tan then to black w/ white inserts...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

This is for slylie, my B2200 I had when I was only 15 and 15 inch rims where the BIGGEST available and mini-truckin was cool. Imagine that!! I had 104 spoke Roadsters lol.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> i am not digging the body kit at all. Looks like sh*t.
> i dont like the tri-color thing at all. Rims are to large.
> Inside is to bling bling for me but looks nice.
> 
> out side is ugh f*cking lasty! poor car.


 Nobody caes what you think bannana Dick
















You live in cali right ?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i am not digging the body kit at all. Looks like sh*t.
> ...


 Hehe....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> i am not digging the body kit at all. Looks like sh*t.
> i dont like the tri-color thing at all. Rims are to large.
> Inside is to bling bling for me but looks nice.
> 
> out side is ugh f*cking lasty! poor car.


 Can we see a pic of your car?? I am just curious of what you do like...

I am not really into fixed up imports... but whos gonna lie...

that acura looks sweet... i think you did a hell of a job with it....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i am into clean smoth light jdm, no bling f*cking lame aws sh*t.

Body kits are for the week. People who wish they where fast.
I am into puting all that money you put into your car to "look cool" into the engine to be "cool" and blow by you and the only thing you will here is a Wooosh! and my tail pipe. Maybe a slight sound of the turbo spoll.

Bye bye!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh yeah.... Why the hell would you supercharge a civic??!?!?!?

wouldnt you rather turbocharge it??? seems that a turbo would do way more to that little engine than a supercharger...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> i am into clean smoth light jdm, no bling f*cking lame aws sh*t.
> 
> Body kits are for the week. People who wish they where fast.
> I am into puting all that money you put into your car to "look cool" into the engine to be "cool" and blow by you and the only thing you will here is a Wooosh! and my tail pipe. Maybe a slight sound of the turbo spoll.
> ...


 okay... do you have a turbo or supercharger???!?!?!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> i am into clean smoth light jdm, no bling f*cking lame aws sh*t.
> 
> Body kits are for the week. People who wish they where fast.
> I am into puting all that money you put into your car to "look cool" into the engine to be "cool" and blow by you and the only thing you will here is a Wooosh! and my tail pipe. Maybe a slight sound of the turbo spoll.
> ...


 Bobme....you and I are on the exact same page.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think bobme is full of sh*t... he doesnt even know if he has a turbo or supercharger...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think bobme is full of sh*t... he doesnt even know if he has a turbo or supercharger...


 ahhahahaha


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Bobme you crack me up. First off I sell import parts for a living, that's my job, business and life. So quit tryin to be a cool guy with the "JDM" fad bs. Your just a white boy trying to be asian. I been in the game for alot longer then you so stay in your place kid.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think bobme is full of sh*t... he doesnt even know if he has a turbo or supercharger...


 Read, dumb f*ck........He clearly states he has a TURBO CHARGED civic...and there are reasons for supercharging mainly more driveability and low end power


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Your just a white boy trying to be asian.


 LOOOLLLL!!! and what the hell are you? A asian boy trying to be White boy like the Home-Dogs from Fast and the Furious? I hope that car can pull 10s in the 1/4, or you are the biggest poser in the world.

please dude... please...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's my site, not done yet but still workin on it..www.import-connection.org. And for Peacocks peice of mind. I'm JAPANESE fool. While Bobme is screaming out 'I LIKE JAPANESE STYLE CARS' lmao. Also I haven't claimed to be fast in any way what so ever, so why does my car have to pull 10secs? It's a 4dr LS, I cruise and if you knew anything about import racing JDM cars are for autocross dumbass.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh, so your Asian trying to be Mexican and WHite?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice man!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO, this sh*t cracks me up...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Here's my site, not done yet but still workin on it..www.import-connection.org. And for Peacocks peice of mind. I'm JAPANESE fool. While Bobme is screaming out 'I LIKE JAPANESE STYLE CARS' lmao.


 i like JPN style bikes.. does that make me a white boy who wants to be Asian????


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

When did bobme say he had a supercharger? I know he has been into civics for a long ass time. He is also NOT trying to be asian...because if he was, he would have a winge, a massive fart pipe, big ass body kit, bling bling rims, neon, and would run slower than stock. Your picking on the wrong person...bobme knows his stuff.

EDIT: Ok...so I don't get another warning, you know i'm not racist, at least if you have fallowed any of my posts you would know. What I meant by this is, the white kids you see pretending to be asian fallow all the traits I described....there, I covered my ass and hopefully won't get another warning.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Peacock, stick with fish please..your embarrassing yourself.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Bobme you crack me up. First off I sell import parts for a living, that's my job, business and life. So quit tryin to be a cool guy with the "JDM" fad bs. Your just a white boy trying to be asian. I been in the game for alot longer then you so stay in your place kid.


 So you dropped the Jdm "fad"... For the I have no power and mismatched paint fad???? nice tradeoff


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

indecisive said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Bobme you crack me up. First off I sell import parts for a living, that's my job, business and life. So quit tryin to be a cool guy with the "JDM" fad bs. Your just a white boy trying to be asian. I been in the game for alot longer then you so stay in your place kid.
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I read it wrong... i am sorry BOBME...

i was sure i read supercharger... turbo is nice and fast...

again... I am sorry bobme...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I've had a HB with Turbo running 13lbs of boost in 99'. I'll post my pic and JDM isn't draggin it's autocrossing so everyone screaming Turbo, NOS and Superchargers, when it's really about handling and power to weight ratio. I deal with the same stuff everyday so it's nothing new to me.

And what the heck does Mexicans have to do with anything? lol You lost me Peabody


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> I've had a HB with Turbo running 13lbs of boost in 99'. I'll post my pic and JDM isn't draggin it's autocrossing so everyone screaming Turbo, NOS and Superchargers, when it's really about handling and power to weight ratio. I deal with the same stuff everyday so it's nothing new to me.


 seems like your a little too low for auto X ...and most auto X ppl dont bother with kits and so on.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

DOOD! lol My 4dr LS Sedan Integra is STRICTLY for show. I cruise in it...SLOW. I said nothing about my current car being fast.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

at least you dont have altezzas


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Edit: that was too mean, I better play nice.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> DOOD! lol My 4dr LS Sedan Integra is STRICTLY for show. I cruise in it...SLOW. I said nothing about my current car being fast.










my mistake,,, I thought you were referring to using your current car for auto x. Its not that i hate your car or anything but you calling jdm a bs fad then displaying a car that is part of another fad that where im from is laughed at at kinda pissed me off. I'm not sure why but down here its all about go and clean looking cars. My definition of jdm may be diff from yours but down here it means more than removing your hubcaps!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's my 92' project HB I had in 99' my tegs in the bg. I had GReddy turbo pushing 13lbs running 8.4 in the 1/8. 1/8 is all we have here.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Here's my 92' project HB I had in 99' my tegs in the bg. I had GReddy turbo pushing 13lbs running 8.4 in the 1/8. 1/8 is all we have here.


I think you mean in the 1/8th....if you actually mean 1/4....I call







x 48,000

Never mind, you caught your mistake....thats movin for a 4 cyl.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I like you're ride a lot bro especially the interior. Once you get the kit colors to match it will be off the hook. I had a 2000 EBP SI for a while till it got jacked, I loved that car more than anything. But the damn thieves scared me away from Hondas, so now I'm cruisin a yellow Audi S4, I'm lovin it.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nice integra... i also got a integra 4dr w/ the same front bumper


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Denver said:


> I like you're ride a lot bro especially the interior. Once you get the kit colors to match it will be off the hook. I had a 2000 EBP SI for a while till it got jacked, I loved that car more than anything. But the damn thieves scared me away from Hondas, so now I'm cruisin a yellow Audi S4, I'm lovin it.


 we need picture, I love S4, ESPECIALLY yellow ones!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Here's my 92' project HB I had in 99' my tegs in the bg. I had GReddy turbo pushing 13lbs running 8.4 in the 1/8. 1/8 is all we have here.










That I like


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Pics will be coming soon hopefully, I don't have a cam yet. I've got black interior and I found my 2001 with only 30K miles on it. This is my dream car so I'm in heaven everywhere I go, especially in the mountains. Love the corners and the luxury feel. My Civic was stolen this past Easter, and I just got the s4 a week and a half ago. The Civic hasn't been recovered


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Didnt mean to get upset about all this, really. I'm selling my teg soon as it's painted and getting an Escalade or CTS cause I'm getting to old for this.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Only if you live in LBC socal, one of our member can paint your car for $700-$800 w/ any 3 stage or pearl paint job....
here one of our member car that just got painted w/ the new 350z color...


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

That's pimp.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Very Nice PJ


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> He is also NOT trying to be asian...because if he was, he would have a winge, a massive fart pipe, big ass body kit, bling bling rims, neon, and would run slower than stock.


I was deeply offended by this statement...









i'm asian but i don't have a massive fart pipe, big ass body kit, bling bling rims and neons under my car... atleast i don't think so....

you be the judge, does my car look rice??


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn that's a really nice color and paint job. Especially for only 7-8 bills, but I live all the way in FL and there is a guy here whose gonna do mine for 1g. That's including filling in some holes from when I shaved my side moldings.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bp you're car looks badass, I have a soft spot for Mr2's.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok Bp, thats why I posted this.


> EDIT: Ok...so I don't get another warning, you know i'm not racist, at least if you have fallowed any of my posts you would know. What I meant by this is, the white kids you see pretending to be asian fallow all the traits I described....there, I covered my ass and hopefully won't get another warning.


Not saying that asians cars are like this, but saying that white people trying to be asian drive cars like this, not that the asians themselves drive cars like this. I meant no harm towards ya man.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i was just messin' man... i don't have a problem with anybodies style, there entitled to there own.

i'm more into the clean stock look with the power to boot, do what makes you happy.

ooh, and guess what 94NDTA... i got a new toy!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Denver said:


> Bp you're car looks badass, I have a soft spot for Mr2's.



















thanks man, i appreciate the compliments. it's an old car but i'd trade it for no other.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Damn that's a really nice color and paint job. Especially for only 7-8 bills, but I live all the way in FL and there is a guy here whose gonna do mine for 1g. That's including filling in some holes from when I shaved my side moldings.


 we also do bodywork and conversion too









About being asian and having car w/ body kit... im one of them but i also have another car that im working on the motor too... My team are into showoff, all motor, turbo and etc. just like other team. ..

dont judge one car if you don't see the rest of the team cars....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah... my mustang is not for show or race... i think its for driving... but that depends on the day...


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice ride Dude!!!What part of Florida you live???I'm moving back down in Feb,maybe we could hook up and you could do some sh*t on my car.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> This is for slylie, my B2200 I had when I was only 15 and 15 inch rims where the BIGGEST available and mini-truckin was cool. Imagine that!! I had 104 spoke Roadsters lol.


 What are you, rich?

You fookin bastard, Im so jealous of you!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

any performance mods done to it, or is it all rice? looks good though.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i was just messin' man... i don't have a problem with anybodies style, there entitled to there own.
> 
> i'm more into the clean stock look with the power to boot, do what makes you happy.
> 
> ooh, and guess what 94NDTA... i got a new toy!!


 Well...come on! spill the beans! What is it?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice ride


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

That's my definition of rice. Not my style, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> I've had a HB with Turbo running 13lbs of boost in 99'. I'll post my pic and JDM isn't draggin it's autocrossing so everyone screaming Turbo, NOS and Superchargers, when it's really about handling and power to weight ratio. I deal with the same stuff everyday so it's nothing new to me.
> 
> And what the heck does Mexicans have to do with anything? lol You lost me Peabody












THat is a mexican rig.. do not even temp to tell me that is "AZN style"...

BTW- Making your car look very fast when its not is stupid..


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Peacock that minitruck was back in 95' and no it's not mexican 'style'. It was my style and again I never said that my Integra was fast, my HB was fast. Very fast, and putting turbo on a stock Civic isn't JDM if that is what Bobme thinks. Maybe if he had a full Tein suspension w/ Volk rims and light weight reduction he could talk about JDM.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dude.. that is mexican style... LOL..


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Okay Peacock it's Mexican style. You win, I bowed to you almighty cool guy.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

excellent..

btw- i like your interrior.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's a few pics of some fabricating I was doing for SPL and sound competition..see the ugly brown interior...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

The interior done beige with tweed, electric Ford Probe seats and the B2200 with 16" Neeper Aliens that had JUST came out.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Possibly Bobmes imfamous 'JDM Turbocharged' Civic. I may be wrong?


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

If you don't mind if i post up my car pic too...I got the same front bumper, but xtreme GT side from a 95 civic and a custom blk widow bumper to fit my prelude tail lights. I did the conversion myself w/a lil help on the side too







. VIS invader CF hood and CF GT 2 wing. The integra is slam on 18" racing hart C5 w/ Nitto NT-555 Extreme Tire. And about the engine mod... i tell you when im done with it







....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry if this has been asked/answered but the thread is too damn long. watermonst3rs how much you put in the car overall?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Hypergenix great job man! crazyclown, actually not much has been spent on my car because I've done all the work on it myself. The whole interior maybe cost $500 including seats. The kit is primer white, so most of the money will come from the paintjob.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

thanks, my car was primer like 2 yrs and i finally got it painted couple of month ago... I notice i get pull over more when my car was primer then when it was painted...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

god i hate the whole 'trying to be asian/black/white/whatever'

Its this sh*t that keeps racisim evident, you would figure our genration would have put an end to this racism crap, but i guess not.

I've seen black girls with their hair straightened, died blonde, blue tinted contacts, look at a white boy with his baseball cap sideways and say "look at that ****** trying to look black"

people try to tie a certain style with a certain race and in my eyes they come out looking ignorant and racisit. Since denim was invented in france, and jeans invented in the usa, i could suppose everyone who wears jeans, baggy or straight leg, is a wannabe whiteboy.??









but then again, im covered in tattoos, tattoing originated in egypt 5000 years ago, so i guess you could say im a 'wannabe egyptian'..

or you could save youself sounding like a ingnorant ass, and not.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jesus Sly, you damn wannabee Eqypt motha focka!~


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i dont like these cars. most of them are weak soy sauce.
if you got in a head on at 70 youd 4 shure die. i got something that will hold up to about 90mph head on, probly come out with some bruises- so im stoked


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

slylie - true. im giving you props.

peace-
phill


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> i dont like these cars. most of them are weak soy sauce.
> if you got in a head on at 70 youd 4 shure die. i got something that will hold up to about 90mph head on, probly come out with some bruises- so im stoked


 Thats a load of bs, unless you got a huge truck you hit anything of decent size going 90 mph and ur finished,,,or dam close to it


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

FIGHT THE POWER!! LOL Yall chill on this thread, seriously.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> FIGHT THE POWER!! LOL Yall chill on this thread, seriously.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i wanna see bobmes car ,


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

nice interior watermonst3rs. i think the outside is quite ricey but that's me. thumbs up for the hard work on your teg. who else has a turbo civic besides me and bobme?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

indecisive said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > i dont like these cars. most of them are weak soy sauce.
> ...


 that is correct... even if you are driving a semi... head on will kill...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mdserras said:


> i think the outside is quite ricey but that's me.


 Its the STYLEZ #REMOVED#!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

slylie said:


> god i hate the whole 'trying to be asian/black/white/whatever'
> 
> Its this sh*t that keeps racisim evident, you would figure our genration would have put an end to this racism crap, but i guess not.
> 
> ...


 i really don't know why you continue with the racial slurs peacock??..you have alot of members that are of different orgins on this board..some being mexican and african american.slang or no slang..these comments can be very offensive to some..keep these comments off the board. thanks

sly great words bro.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thePACK said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > god i hate the whole 'trying to be asian/black/white/whatever'
> ...


 So because im white i cant use slang? restricting 1 race from using certain words is racist.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> i dont like these cars. most of them are weak soy sauce.
> if you got in a head on at 70 youd 4 shure die. i got something that will hold up to about 90mph head on, probly come out with some bruises- so im stoked


 ME too! The grey car can nevar LOOOSE!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

man for a person who owns a store and sell JDM parts your car is nasty in every way then. Your LS's body kits needs to be realigned and needs to have only one color not 3-4 different shades. The front does not mathch wit your car. It makes your car look dumb. Your car is way too slammed for anyones likings and you need to space your wheels more so it lines up with your fenders. You probally just added springs instead of doing it the real way which is addding coilovers. YOur ride must be one bumpy as ride. Your inteior blinds the eye. Only think you got going for you is the lcd screen. You will get credits for being a rice car but no credit for being a nice clean car. Like i said, you own a store and sell JDM parts, you should have a nice as car. Not some bucket rice car i can do myself.

All the popele i know who own speed shops have nice a cars. Talking about nice clean Imports or nice euro cars that is fast. They also got show ones. But their show will blow your car out the water. I dont know what your doing but when you say your adding different sets of rims... all you are doing is putting on stock rims from other cars. I dont think thta is much to brag about.

I usually do no bag on others cars but since your so confident and start bagging on Bobme which happens to be very knowledgable with the Import scene i had to add my own to cents.

Also, that fat DC SPORT decal gotta go. Out of all brands why DC? DC is not that great. They are the best bang for the buck product but no where near a brand where i would flaunt the brand. Although i do know DC headers for my car, but i only got them becacause the price was too good to pass up. I got my headers below cost.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

have i mentioned the sidemarkers? LoL what do you think you are? A passat? Then you got red painted calipers! WTF Red? I sorta understand people doing it but red on a all white car... please make it a better color. The whole paint the caliber is so gay. Ehtier you leave it metal color or upgrade to endless or brembo or stoptech or any other big brake company. Then you got colored emblems! Ricers favorite thing to do right after the decal! Dont try to pose.

Surpised you dont have M3 mirrors.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


So what do you call it when you made fun of watermonst3rs ride:

_THat is a mexican rig.. do not even temp to tell me that is "AZN style"... _
_dude.. that is mexican style... LOL.. _

Just keep the racial stereotyping to yourself...and respect the members.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn Eric you dumb as rocks man. First off I didn't say my car was JDM in any way, I was just telling Bobme that his car isn't JDM. Also I wrote the kit is primer white. I haven't even started on the outside as far as paint and bodywork goes, maybe if you read the whole thread you would have seen that. As far as being too low, you got no clue fool.. I'm going lower. Matter of fact here's a pic of my coils dropped all the way just for you.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

too low?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

There's no such thing as too low.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think it looks good man...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Let's see yours Eric..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Let me just say he's got a clean as hell g35 coupe....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 What the hell....everyone else on this board is from all different parts of the world and no one uses racial slurs/slang as much I've seen you use.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I think eric use to have a REALLY nice white 4 door integra. Now he has a G35....both kicked/kick major ass.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll be glad to see his "REALLY nice 4dr teg and his g35 coupe" and what HE, with his own bare hands has done. Also, please post some timeslips Eric and I don't give a sh*t what your boys got or who you know. Here's dynos from my B18b1 in my 92 HB. and this was my TOY! While my LS 4dr was my grocery getter. Why the hell would I put Brembo brakes on my big body, when I don't drive 50mph in it? Eric please fool shuddup. This was my list from my hatch..

Wiseco Pistons 83mm 8.5:1 compression
Eagle H Beam rods 
Golden Eagle sleeves
ARP bolts and head studs
Cometic Head Gasket
Hondata Intake Manifold gasket
Polished crank
Balanced motor
Greddy Evo cat-Back exhaust 
Test Pipe
ACT 2600 6 puck clutch
Billet Solid motor mount
Tenzo-R Springs 
Tenzo-R rear strut brace
Tenzo-R Valve Cover Breather 
B&M adjustable fuel pressure regulator
B&M fuel pressure gauge (filter mounted)
AEM high flow fuel Rail
AEM under-drive pulley (PS)
Spoon Oil and transmission magnetic plugs
Accel 300+ Thundersport ignition wires
Tokiko blue shocks 
GReddy Turbo
3 Bar Map Sensor
RC 550CC Injectors
Hondata S100 w/boost
DRAG turbo manifold (ported & matched)
Deltagate 2 wastegate
HKS SSQ BOV
Turbo XS Stage 2 boost controller
Auto Meter Shift Light 
Auto Meter EGT Gauge 
Auto Meter boost gauge 
Auto Meter Pillar pod
Walbro high flow fuel pump
Streamline Radiator Fans
Spearco core FMIC
K&N Intake Air filter










I fogged the itnercooler a bit before the run to help cool it down and simulate the temps I would see on the street. YES!!, this reads 400hp.










Here's my fastest timeslip...









So Bobme and Eric, you two can get together and 'SPEED around runnin from cops' in yalls "JDM" cars. Don't forget your carbon fiber hoods and bonus points if your driving from the right side cause that makes you go really fast. Bobme it would be really cool if you made your eyes slanted and dyed your hair black to get maximum "JDM" effect.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> too low?


old car? Cuz i see an fmic?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes that is too low. Your car looks like its rolling with no wheels! Its even uglier when you cant see the upper part of yoru rim and tires. However im glad you went out of your way to lower it more just for me. I must be pushing your buttons then arent i?

I never owned a integ. My previous car before my G35 was a 97 acura CL which i left stock as far as performance and physical looks.

I never said my car was faster than yours. So why are you getting all worked up. I simply said people i know who own a speed shop like you have way better cars and run faster and that you should be having a nice car so when people ask you what kinda car you got you can say something baller and something that is a speed freak. But as for you, you have nothing baller and something fast but still ugly. For example, you will never catch ash the fish catcher with some garabage as fish. What he will have in his collection is fish that we wish we can get but cant. Why because he got hookups and his business is fish hence he gots to have nice things. Your business sorta reflects on yourself. What you specialize in you must have the best for youself. I personally do not own a speed shop and do not need a speed freak of a car. Im fine with my car running 13's. I dont need it to run 12 or below because gas prices right now are at its worse and maybe even worse later on.

Well my question to you is WTF are you thinking painting your calibers? Usually people who paint their calibers are the ones who can not afford the big brake kits and just fronting. At least the people who do paint their calibers have a more sense of style than you.

JDM or not, i give credit to what is clean and nice. Im not no JDM freak. But honestly, JDM parts more subtale and less of a cop magnet. Plus why would you want everyone staring at your car. Half of them who stares are like WTF did he do to that car with all them add-ons here and there. With JDM parts or parts of other cars people will be like this car looks nice, but it looks stock and i cant pinpoint what the change is. And only the car enthusit know what has been changed and can appricate it.

Your loud changes for your car is just screaming for attention. Perhaps whats what you are... attention whore?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Let's see yours Eric..


i perfer not to show off pics of my car because i dont like showing off espically with cars. I think its childish. But if you must, i will take some pics of my car. Mind you its stock! Yes, stock! nice clean stock!

Well actually imma add in a grill but its not loud. Its just suttle.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hey eric, do you like that G35??

i test drove it yesterday... i might get me one....heheh

black of course!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry Eric, I know someone on here use to have a really nice 4 door teg. I thought it was you.

I thought you said your best in the 1/8 was 8.4? There is a big difference between 8.1 and 8.4. in the 1/8. Anyways, Turbo + N20, still barely hitting high 12's in the 1/4? Seems like a lot of work & money and not a lot of return, for your fast "non showcar". Who lists what kind of head bolts they have? Or what kind of guages they have? In a car that goes fast, we just want the important stuff. Example:
Long tube headers.

Not:
Long tube headers, Stage 8 bolts w/retainer, 1406 felpro gaskets, etc etc.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Do i like it? I LOVE IT! Only think i do not like is the fact that the car is just way too heavy but everything else is great. Handling, comfort, speed, braking all great in my book. Cant really expcet much from the car out of the box.

Its a great lux/sport car. Best bang for the buck.

If your intrested in a G35 i suggest you getting one by the end of the year because the 05 will be getting a 15-20hp boost from the current model. Dont let the added power decieve you, the only think they are doing is probally upgrade ecu, intake manifold or exhuast. All those things above can be achived through aftermarket industry. So infiniti will try to sell all their 04 model to make room for the 05. They will sell it for dirt cheap.

I do not want to go on praising about this car but just do your research. Compare this car to others. Compare the pricing, the power, comfort, handling and braking. How many v6 lux/sport car can give you 280hp and 270tq and the power delivery is so linar at times you dont even realise your going that fast. The max tq is at 4-4.5rpm. Thats better than the m3 e46 and comparable to the porshe. The weight is a close to a 50/50 ratio. Comes with aftermarket brakes which peforms better than all the cars in its class and comparable to sports car and sometimes better. Then there are more but i dont want to go on blabing.

Please remeber this is a lux/sport car. Treat this car when comparision with other lux/sport cars.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry i never had a 4door integ. I know someone else on this board has it because i remeber reading his thread about buying one or showing a picture.

I never posted or said anything about my times on the track.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It was Hypergenix, it use to be white. nigapha has a nice white one too, but it is a 2 door.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

huh?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It wasn't you that had the integra. It was Hypergenix. Plus nigaphan had a ncie white one as well.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

there we go... problem solved haha


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > god i hate the whole 'trying to be asian/black/white/whatever'
> ...


 thanks, raf.. it was from the heart


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Do i like it? I LOVE IT! Only think i do not like is the fact that the car is just way too heavy but everything else is great. Handling, comfort, speed, braking all great in my book. Cant really expcet much from the car out of the box.
> 
> Its a great lux/sport car. Best bang for the buck.
> 
> ...


 thanks man.... where were you in my "new car" thread, this is the kinda info i was looking for...

i liked the car... for some reason, i thot it handled better than the 350 Z... maybe i just liked it more...???

i may get one... what color you got?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

As for as handling wise... they are very similar. They say the Z got more of an edge because its shorter and its 200lb lighter and plus their suspension is a little more sportier but not that much. There are also draw backs from that suspension such as rougher ride and bumpyness on the highway.

When i bought mine, it was during the hype so i didnt really have a choice to pick what color because there was a waiting list and when a 6mt arrives to the lot someone who buy it almost right away. They didnt even let you test drive. So it was my bday and i wanted to get a car on my bday and it just happen there was only one 6mt in the lot because the person who was on the waiting list backed out. It happened to be a DP aka desert platnium. That color is my 3d choice because it looks champaigne color in the sun light and when it gets cloudy or darker with the sky it turns to a different color like gun metal. My first choice would have been white then black and my color.

The new 05 will be offering new colors too but i dont think its that hot.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm not really crazy for ricers,
but yours is done very tastefully I like it.









It is a hell of alot better than all of the imports around here. Probably alot faster too.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> As for as handling wise... they are very similar. They say the Z got more of an edge because its shorter and its 200lb lighter and plus their suspension is a little more sportier but not that much. There are also draw backs from that suspension such as rougher ride and bumpyness on the highway.
> 
> When i bought mine, it was during the hype so i didnt really have a choice to pick what color because there was a waiting list and when a 6mt arrives to the lot someone who buy it almost right away. They didnt even let you test drive. So it was my bday and i wanted to get a car on my bday and it just happen there was only one 6mt in the lot because the person who was on the waiting list backed out. It happened to be a DP aka desert platnium. That color is my 3d choice because it looks champaigne color in the sun light and when it gets cloudy or darker with the sky it turns to a different color like gun metal. My first choice would have been white then black and my color.
> 
> The new 05 will be offering new colors too but i dont think its that hot.


How much did you get it for? What are your payments like... interest..etc... and hows insurance on that bad boy...?

thanks for the info man


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I can tell you over PM.

Insurance is around 2k


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Bobme it would be really cool if you made your eyes slanted and dyed your hair black to get maximum "JDM" effect.


 Did this really need to be said?!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dude, i just love reading these threads, people get mad cause they dont read, then post up pics and everything is solved :laugh:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

uhhh watermunster- that s--t is rediculous!lol WTF?
who was popin s--t about 90 mph head on and contradicted my post?


> i dont like these cars. most of them are weak soy sauce.
> if you got in a head on at 70 youd 4 shure die. i got something that will hold up to about 90mph head on, probly come out with some bruises- so im stoked





> ME too! The grey car can nevar LOOOSE!!


- yeah buddy, cars mode out of steel dont shatter and fall appart!!!!!!!
they dont call em battle ships for nuthin!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

94NDTA 8.1 was my fastest w/ only 9lbs, 8.4 is what I was runnin all day. When I dyno at 400hp I was @19lbs, my engine was built for 25lbs. I never got back out to the track before I sold it. Tegs getting painted then sold, then I'll be getting a SUV or luxury car for practical purposes.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Eric, it doesn't matter if someone owns a business or not. It matters what YOU have. And you don't have anything to show. fast or show wise. A stock 350 isn't anything to brag about, so you have no right to dog anyone whose even has a bicycle or skateboard. All you did was go out and buy a Japanese car, anyone can do that. And no thanks on the pics, I know what a stock 350 looks like..there are about 1000 on the Nissan lot. Not impressive. It just pisses me off from being in this business for so long, all the little boys like you who think they know this and that when THEY never have anything brag about.

Bambino your ride is pimp dood. Very clean









Eric n Bobme lemme give you two a free lesson on the Japanese, considering I was born and raised in Osaka...Carbon fiber hoods, turbos, 1" drops, 16" lightweight rims and stock cars are not "JDM". That's called "JDM FAD". This is REAL Japanese racing, so next time you decide on talking about "JDM" you won't look like such an idiot. Stop givin the Japanese a bad name..
Adam Malley, who won the SCCA runoffs for the 4th time









RTR









Dome Japan Ferrari 360 Modena


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Who lists what kind of head bolts they have? Or what kind of guages they have? In a car that goes fast, we just want the important stuff. Example:
> Long tube headers.
> 
> Not:
> Long tube headers, Stage 8 bolts w/retainer, 1406 felpro gaskets, etc etc.


 Because I can


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so much hatred in this thread









i'm asian and not really into the whole rice rocket scene, but it's a nice car and you can obviously see the amount of work put into it. while a car may not fit everyone's criteria or tastes, every car deserves a certain amount of respect. peacock, i hate you now. i hope you die. i thought were COOL MAN, I THOUGHT WE WERE COOL!!!!! *cries*

anyhow, jokes aside...cars...yeah, they're cool. my personal favorite is the crown victoria :|


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

slylie said:


> looks good... could use an upgraded interior.. allow me.


 great photoshoped man! What software you used to get the screen of p-fury on is tv.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Auto? Na man it's a 5-speed I have a Mugen shift knob on it and I've done everything you see on it myself including the entire interior from ugly ass tan to white w/ carbon fiber kit and gunmetal inserts, carpet/seat install, door uphostry and drop. Installed and painted the bodykit myself (that's why it's 4 colors right now)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not too bad so far but not done yet..

the body kit needs alittle twesking to close up some of those gaps some more and tighten up the fit..

the wheels need to be back spaced or differnt rims with more offset to push them out to line up with the body, looks like crap when the wheels are an inch or two in side the wheel well...

Paint, the whole thing needs to have the same color..

interior looks clean and complete, not my style but definately alot of work put into it and looks good..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> uhhh watermunster- that s--t is rediculous!lol WTF?
> who was popin s--t about 90 mph head on and contradicted my post?
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah the car might not get as destroied but the people inside will, new cars are desigend to crumple so the car absorbs teh impact not the driver, they used to build cars to come out of an accident in the best possible condition but it caused horrible neck and back and broken bone injuries to the occupants, if im getting into a nasty accident like 70-90 mph head on id rather be in some thing that crumples like a tin can, as long as it keeps me in good shape and alive i could care less how much damage the car gets


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

blueprint said:


>










Damn.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > uhhh watermunster- that s--t is rediculous!lol WTF?
> ...


 Our cars don't need to crumple...the cars we hit are the ones that do that for us....they take the shock


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Our cars don't need to crumple...the cars we hit are the ones that do that for us....they take the shock


hahahaha!!! lol for sho!!!!!
i owned an 85 lincoln town car it was in some battles and you couldnt tell... until this dipshit lady t boned me and totaled my whip, but i had no injuries whatsoever... as for her i dont even know. -the emt's can tell you.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> Eric, it doesn't matter if someone owns a business or not. It matters what YOU have. And you don't have anything to show. fast or show wise. A stock 350 isn't anything to brag about, so you have no right to dog anyone whose even has a bicycle or skateboard.


Lets take a vote....who would rather have erics G35, or Wills SlAmMeD Ls!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

If I wanted a 350, I'd go buy one. I don't have to vote on it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Actually i do have a lot to show. I can bump your car and my car together and see who would come out more victorious. Bottom line, your have a riced out car. What i have and to show is that i have a classy lux/sport car. Its welcomed in all dimensions of class. I've been to nice classy places and my car fits in. I've been to teenage hangouts and my car fits in. I've even been in the ghettos and my car still fits in. And what i have is a g35. A good all around car. Plus i find my car's performance out ranking many other cars stock form NA style! Fast? No not compared to FI cars and due to major mod work but its faster that most NA imports out there. Im talking stock vs stock. I hate it when people challenge me saying my car is faster than yours. And i go what do you have? They say turbo! And im like WTF are you thnking. IM stock and your turbo? Lets make it even! I'll add turbo to my car and then we go at it. We have to compare apples to apples not oranges to apple. I can modd my car too but i rather not. I have other things to do.

True a stock car has not much to brag about when it comes to modding however there is a thing called tasteful modding. I rather leave my car stock than making it look like yours or any body kit.

My car is indeed faster than yours since you said it was your beater/stock car and that you dont go faster than 50mph.

I do not want to argue over this anymore. Its childish and i hate resorting in "i have a better car than you." Its just so snobby. I would like to shy away from all of that. I do not judge someone by their car. I can argue with this for all of enternity but i have better things to do. Im not a post whore no more.

Lets just say your one of those extemeist in the import world and im a conservative one.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> If I wanted a 350, I'd go buy one. I don't have to vote on it.


 should have gotten one


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Excuses my spelling and grammer. My GF is rushing and getting mad at me.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

This integra is the reason why people look down and talk bad stuff about imports and the scene. It is the total definition of RICE.

First off let me point out the facts of this integra for all you noobs tryin to be all "FAST & FURIOUS"

1)The car NEEDS a paint job for starters (the kit doesn't even match the body) color of the car.
2)The body kit is SOO jacked up there's gaps EVERYWHERE (looks like crap)
3)The car is filled with ALL generic parts. (looks like PEPBOYS/AUTOZONE stuff)
4)All that $ spent on custom vinyl interior and couldn't afford a aftermarket steering wheel?
5)Couldn't afford real sparcos torinos? (wtf is dnd?)
6)Couldn't afford a REAL INDASH tv so u rig some whack screen where ur clock used to be. (GHETTO)
7)You have a huge DC SPORTS banner on ur front windshield, what do u have that is DC SPORTS? (besides the sticker)
8)Why do u have "POWERED BY MUGEN" seat belt pads when ur car has no sign of ANY REAL MUGEN products? (total RICE)
9)I love the WHITE "A" emblem on the back.. woo hoo more RICE
10)Whats up with the MASSIVE stuff hangin on the rear view mirror? if ur car is for show that is a major loss in points. 
11)GREDDY licence plate fram, hmm what do u have that is made by greddy? (the exhaust sure ain't GREDDY)

Last but not least, the owner claims he is a owner of a shop. If you are a owner of a REAL shop, why would u make ur car look like that? I don't see ONE REAL AUTHENTIC part there that's not a RIP OFF COPY that was made in China/Tiawan. REAL honda/acura show cars have REAL parts, like Spoon, Mugen, Toda, Jun, Bride, Recaro, Blitz, Trust, etc. Another thing no pics of ur oh SOO awesome engine bay or pimp trunk with ur COOL ICE setup? Also if you knew anything about the SHOW circuit its all about the JDM theme now... and "POWERED BY MUGEN" seat belt pads will NOT win points with the judges.

The $ the owner spent on the interior and poor quality exterior mods, u could of had a nice CLEAN ride. Heck the JDM ITR front end, dropped on some nice rims would have been good enough. GSR or ITR interior and this car could have been something worth looking at. And if the owner of this integra was really a shop owner, you would think this car would have some nice REAL quality parts not to mention MASSIVE Engine mods... not cheap imitation parts u can buy at autozone.

OH Forgot to mention I would rather drive around a 350z or G35 any day rather than this RICED up teg. And if you all think I'm flaming or hating I'm not, I'm just stating the facts. And anyone who thinks this car looks good, please stop watching Fast and Furious/2Fast2Furious.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

HMM THE JDM FAD?

Do you even know what JDM means? For those who don't, it means Japanese Domestic Market. Basically items that are offered domesticly in Japan but not in the US.

You claim to be japanese? well pretty sad if you really are.

All JDM CARS are for autocross? uhh... alrite....

HMM not all JDM CARS are NOT ALL BUILT FOR AUTO X mr i'm japanese and i kno more than you cuz i'm claiming to be japanese.

There are MANY types of JDM cars that built NOT for auto x.

The most popular in Japan is DRIFITING. 
The big companies that build cars with the full carbon fiber bodies are for TIME TRIAL
Then there are JGTC cars
others are built to run in the LE Mans (24hr race)
There are many others
And actually yes there are people and companies in japan that build DRAG cars which are JDM still since they still come from Japan and are sporting all JAPANESE parts.

VIP Cars
Speaker Vans (no not the scion)
Rally cars

If you knew anything about JDM you would also know HONDA is crap in Japan. Most people in Japan drive Nissans, Mazdas, and Toyotas. Not many people fix up their HONDAS compared to the other car companies i mentioned.

Hence most people in Japan modify Nissan Skylines, Nissan Silvias, 180sx, Toyota Supra, Toyota Chaser, Toyota AE86 Tureno/Levin, Mazda RX7, etc etc.

The ONLY 2 cars Japan gives any attention to Honda is the HONDA NSX (not Acura) and the HONDA S2000.

And before you go flaming people about NOT knowing the "FAD" or what not, look at yourself. You claim to be in the scene for many years, but your Integra has NO OBVIOUS sign of your JAPANESE heritage. Most of the parts offered in JAPAN are made for FUNCTION and PURPOSE. But all the parts you sport are cheap copies. That front kit on your car is called "octane" or what not, but its actually a front bumper copy off a skyline supposedly. Why would ruin the lines of a integra by making it look like a skyline? Nothing on your car shows you have any knowledge about building a car let alone a SHOW vehicle. Your paint job already shows your lack of attention to DETAIL. In which a SHOW car is supposed to BRING OUT the best of your car. Your Integra Lacks every angle. Any idiot could copy your car from buying parts from autozone and ebay. At least with the JDM FAD it actually takes knowledge and time to get parts that are not offered here in the US so easily. Like being able to obtail REAL AUTHENTIC BRIDE BRIX or Mugen MF8 Rims is something to brag about since most of the people have replicas or copies. And a REAL Japanese enthusiast would know better than to have a honda integra.

Hands down I know everyone on this board would trade their car for a REAL Nissan Skyline R34 GTR or a car that of that caliber. Not to bash on Honda, but just trying to make a point for everyone to see that the MAJORITY of JDM cars that are special are NOT Hondas. So before you go mouthing off that your mister know it all becuase ur Japanese and you claim to own a shop, know your chit before you open ur mouth and make a as$ out of urself.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

watermonst3rs, all I can say is "IT'S UR'S, DO WHAT U WANT!!!." I give u







on ur teg


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

kray-zee blueprint







good one dawg :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 HAHAH!!!!!1


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I've even been in the ghettos and my car still fits in. And what i have is a g35












- hahahahahahahaha - lol- in the ghetto sitting on blocks!







hahahahahahaha - sh*t is rediculous! -gimmie a break dude
































phill


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Okay, lets see your car. I've showed my minitruck I built, my 400hp hatchback, and my current 4dr (that's not even done yet). All you have to do is post YOUR car and I'll be happy to let you flame me all you want. I change my style of my cars prob more then shoes then you've had in your lifetime.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> It's my style I've chosen for it



















aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahah!!!! lol










ok just like every one elses style.lol - quit biting dude and get a geo metro, and pimp that sh-t out!-lol


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

it's his car and is a reflection of his personality.

let it be fellas, give credit to where it's due, he does his own work and deserves a lot of recognition for all the hard work he's put into it regardless if it's not what you like, it's what he likes and that's whats important.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i bet all these peeps that are talking about this dude's car dont even have a car LOL


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

blueprint said:


> i personally like it and i'm a heavy advocate on RICE and your car is decent, your entitled to your own style and the look of a car is a good representation of the person that altered it.
> 
> i mean, if all are cars looked the same it would be pretty boring...
> 
> 2 thumbs up man... keep up the good work.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Okay, lets see your car. I've showed my minitruck I built, my 400hp hatchback, and my current 4dr (that's not even done yet). All you have to do is post YOUR car and I'll be happy to let you flame me all you want. I change my style of my cars prob more then shoes then you've had in your lifetime.


 400 HP dude! Why did u get rid of it?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Cause man it was costing a FORTUNE!!! Serioulsy dropped an est 8-10k into the motor, it was just getting way to expensive and time consuming.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how much did you sell that baby for man?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Cause man it was costing a FORTUNE!!! Serioulsy dropped an est 8-10k into the motor, it was just getting way to expensive and time consuming.


 yeah....I know what ya mean. I bet you didn't get very much of that back when you sold it either. Sucks how that works out.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

LaZy said:


> how much did you sell that baby for man?


 only 5k, the outside look'd like [email protected], It was a 92'. It was strictly for the track. I lost alot of money on it.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

daM


----------



## UUSKAR (May 30, 2004)

Well I was only 17 when I bought this car and I don't have a job so I'm pretty poor and can't afford fancy things like you guys can. But here's my car, it's a v8 pontiac firebird, 93' I think...with only 100K miles. I got it for 3 thousand, think that's a good deal?? The only work i've done was....i put 600 bucks into the engine cause it was having some problems..leaking anti-freeze and stuff. I needa realign my steering wheel too cause I hit a curb going very fast haha. Oh ya I also bought new exhaust pipes and a mufler....that was like 400 if i remmeber.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Reminds me of an older vette.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

putting on new shoes? By that you mean putting on stock rims of other cars like the gsr and prelude rims? LoL WoW! You are really in it for the show car look then huh?

I rather you stop bragging about how you put so many different "shoes" on your car. I can do the same. Let me just borrow by friends s2000,civic eg, civic ek, prelude saw blade, and prelude 4 lug ones, rsx, tl, nissan 240, m3, type r of all years, 350z track, 350 touring and auto g35(17" rims) and a lot more and apply it to my car so i can say i had more "shoes" than you had in your lifetime too then. Hahaha your so funny! Till the day i see you in different volks, gram light, works rims and etc then i will take my words back.

And i do mean actually putting them on. Not photochop it on.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats not a 93.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

uwntsum


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

lol, no I meant I actually change the style of my vehicle probably more times then he's change his sneakers. not rims. I've had 8 different pair of rims just on my Integra alone. Some 18 black axis sevens will be going on it in a couple weeks just cause i get bored with a look and change it just cause i can, maybe i'll go all stock in the week after that who knows.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I have to agree with bobme way up there, cuz its UGLY!!!!
I cant stand when everyone has everything WHITE, or something like that.
Sorry, but your car is WAYYY TOO FAKE!
I would rather take a nice raised up F-350 Powerstroke









I like trucks better! 
Cuz you can take trucks on the street, or moab em!
Sorry, but I dont like the car.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

paintjob


----------



## UUSKAR (May 30, 2004)

maybe a 91'??

I can't remember what year the guy told me....I'll go take a looksy in the owners handbook


----------



## FishGeek (Mar 25, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Do i like it? I LOVE IT! Only think i do not like is the fact that the car is just way too heavy but everything else is great. Handling, comfort, speed, braking all great in my book. Cant really expcet much from the car out of the box.
> 
> Its a great lux/sport car. Best bang for the buck.
> 
> ...


 I like your taste in cars!! i too am a big fan of the G35coupe. I had my deposit down for one but didn't pick it up in the end because they wouldn't deal on it. I still wonder what it'd be like to own/mod one though...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

G35 is a sick car!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> G35 is a sick car!


one of my buddies has one its pretty freakin sweet, hes let me drive it a few times and its got damn good power smooth shifting and tight handling, only complaint i have are the seats, they are too same for me, im 6'2" 220 and the lumbar support is not in the right plae and the seat just doesnt feel right, the seats in the RSX where more comfortable.. but maybe that cause im a big fat azz.. the car is still sick, if your experianced stick driver its hella fun, laid a few good burn outs going into second (not chirps, burnouts)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah the seats are hard to fall asleep in. I tried in shool during my break when i was tired. I couldnt find a comfortatble postion. Something about thsoe bucket seats.

when i first got my car, i fished tailed the crap out of it and almost got intoa few accidents because of it. I didnt know how to drive RWD espically with that much power. I was too used to FWD.

Fishgeek: if im correct dont you own a porshe? A 4S at that?

The Gcoupe is defintily a cool car. At times it lacks the race spirit like how you feel in a Z.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

blueprint said:


> it's his car and is a reflection of his personality.
> 
> let it be fellas, give credit to where it's due, he does his own work and deserves a lot of recognition for all the hard work he's put into it regardless if it's not what you like, it's what he likes and that's whats important.


Yes the car is a reflection of his personality. And his personality sucks. The owner is obviously a poser. Claiming to own a shop that can supply JDM parts. But where on the integra are there and JDM parts? Not even the wheels are JDM. From the looks of it, they are some ADR rims that are knock offs of the ORIGINAL ADVAN touring cups. He claims he had a 400hp civic hatch. All he showed everyone was a side pic of a blue civic hatchback that had a missing gas cap cover. I don't see a crazy engine bay with a swap and possibly a type of mod for forced induction.

Another, whats to brag about 1/8th of a mile time? whoo hoo show everyone YOUR 1/4 mile time for ur imginary civic. And i Mean a TIME SLIP. Anyone here can post a pic of a car and claim its there. I can claim I own 15 cars and post up 15 pix of different cars and claim that i own them and all of you would believe me. I can also claim i work for a BIG car parts company, like HKS, Signal Auto, Tanabe, Apexi, etc etc and you people would believe me. The owner claims he's been in the scene for years and knows the JDM FAD. But does his car reflect this statement? Not at all.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Not big into the sport compact scene, but damn . . . PIMP my ride.

I love the interior, exterior would be better if it were a single shade of white.

IMHO, thank god you didn't put a big dumb ass looking wing on the back. I hate those things they look ridiculous.

Me, I'm more into old school Detroit steel. Gimme `69 Camaro anyday!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

This thread sucks, I still have 4 months before I can even get my Learners permit. I'm so jealous...

p.s. I have a giant penis


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> I've had a HB with Turbo running 13lbs of boost in 99'. I'll post my pic and JDM isn't draggin it's autocrossing so everyone screaming Turbo, NOS and Superchargers, when it's really about handling and power to weight ratio. I deal with the same stuff everyday so it's nothing new to me.
> 
> And what the heck does Mexicans have to do with anything? lol You lost me Peabody


 HAHA turbo and auto x. LOL

If you knew anything about auto x, most cars are NA. Naturally aspirated for those who do not know.

Why would you want a turbo car on a auto x car? There is BOOST LAG! A civic with turbo would have a real hard time on the auto x course with turbo since it really dose NOT have time to build up boost. most auto x courses do not have many straight aways for high speed in which thats why u would need turbo. And not to mention u claim u had 400hp. I'll give u the benifit of the doubt that u had 400hp to the front wheels. If u knew anything about cars, especially turbo hondas, you would know that a civic creating 400hp would have too much wheel spin under low gears, and massive boost lag. No auto x course are mainly for 1st-3rd gears... maybe 4th on some areas, why would a turbo be needed? a turbo civic has massive boost lag in gears 1-3 which is why it is not pratical for auto x. Auto x is about suspension, tires, and drivetrain. None of which you mentioned to comment on.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm turbo charged and i run autocross..... although they are nothing to really brag about, i'm more of a road track racer and drag racer than auto crosser.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Here's my 92' project HB I had in 99' my tegs in the bg. I had GReddy turbo pushing 13lbs running 8.4 in the 1/8. 1/8 is all we have here.


Auto X car eh? HAHA with those BIG wheels how do u turn on the course? lolz.. STRICTLY a track car? SURE BUDDY. Keep bsing. Cars that have purpose and function on the track do not sport FAT wheels.

13psi with a greddy turbo? On what motor was this setup on? 
And who cares what ur 1/8th time is if ur car was for auto x. SHOW US a time slip at a REAL TRACK of what your car pulled on the COURSE.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

blueprint said:


> i'm turbo charged and i run autocross..... although they are nothing to really brag about, i'm more of a road track racer and drag racer than auto crosser.


 your car came stock with turbo, so the motor was built for the boost, plus your stock turbo is very small, so it has almost no boost lag for it spools up very fast.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> uwntsum


 Good to know that someone here is not crazy.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> plus your stock turbo is very small


it's about the size of a Greddy TD06.... not small but also not the greatest... easy spool up time but needs more umph, it's enough to get by with little lag but it suffers from the top end or when i run friends on the freeway.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

real nice man but smoking is gonna f*ck it up on the inside


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> The Gcoupe is defintily a cool car. At times it lacks the race spirit like how you feel in a Z.


 Well yeah it's a luxury car before it's a sports car though.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

blueprint said:


> > plus your stock turbo is very small
> 
> 
> it's about the size of a Greddy TD06.... not small but also not the greatest... easy spool up time but needs more umph, it's enough to get by with little lag but it suffers from the top end or when i run friends on the freeway.


 I doubt its the size of a Greddy TDO6, since greddy sells that as a bolt on upgrade. Unless ur car has a upgraded turbo. Anyhow, the Greddy TDO5 is about the size of a t3/t4 turbo, so if your car had a stock turbo of a TDO6 ur car would be pretty daym quick.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Post that car on honda-tech.com site.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> Post that car on honda-tech.com site.


 HAHAHA yes goto hondatech and post ur car there.. hahahaha


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

uwntsum said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my 92' project HB I had in 99' my tegs in the bg. I had GReddy turbo pushing 13lbs running 8.4 in the 1/8. 1/8 is all we have here.
> ...


Huh? I never said my HB was for autocross and the wheels were swapped for slicks and my timeslip is on the previous pgs along with a couple dynos. Yes the GReddy turbo was not the best and I was opting to get a turbonetics but ended up on selling it all together, also why would I be lying about this? I don't think I'm cool or something. All I did was post my LS, then posted my B2200 and HB that I've built. I never done autocross. This is stupid to have to defend what I have done to my OWN cars lol. Please if you would like to respond, post pics of your OWN car.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

uwntsum said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Post that car on honda-tech.com site.
> ...


 yes, post it on honda-tech.com. They will appreciate your car there than people on this site.


----------



## uwntsum (Jul 2, 2004)

Post a pic of my car? For what? This thread was for your car, u started it, and its the main focus of the discussion. You post your car up on the net and recieve negative feedback from some people and positive from others. If you don't like negative feedback or couldn't handle people bashing on your car, you shoudn't post it up on the net for everyone to see and comment on it. If I or anyone else wants to post up pics of our cars, we will, and honeslty, this is not about my car being better than yours or yours being better than mine, it about your car so if there is people bashing your car don't get upset since you were the one who decided to post it on the net.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I will admit, me as well as some others have been pretty harsh. I'm sorry.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

uwntsum said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > > plus your stock turbo is very small
> ...


 it's a simple CT20B turbo charger.... comes stock with all 3rd gen 3sgte MR2 engines. I can grab pictures for you and you can compare the size of the turbo snails.

the main reason why the Greddy TD06 is considered an upgrade is because of the A/R Housing, i believe it uses a .72 A/R Housing while the CT20b uses a .48 housing, since it's smaller the spool up is much quicker, there is a huge difference in Turbine Trim between the two as well, i'm just comparing the size of the turbo's, internally they are like comparing an apple to an orange, the greddy is much more advanced in that perspective.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dude i dont give a sh*t wat u guys thing watermonsters car is kick ass, stop being gay pricks cause you guys dont have the same taste, nice car watermonsters


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> uwntsum said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


 oh will they?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

looking good dude,I have a i think a gs or something,idont know i took it off,but mine is a 2 door and i have a cross hanging on my mirror just like yours :laugh: ,its good luck


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> give credit to where it's due, he does his own work and deserves a lot of recognition for all the hard work he's put into it regardless if it's not what you like, it's what he likes and that's whats important.


obsurred bro.









this car is the same as every other bull-street car. dumped and shitted!







-lol.

get a freakin clue.

oh here's your credit... -way to go on spending thousands of dollars to make your car look like the next guy's! 
go buy an h-1 and keep it military stock. do that and i give you props-









sh-t is senceless dude.

















keep up the bolt-on-plastic-kit work.









phill


----------

